# Need for Speed: Shift Steuerung



## TheHonk (20. September 2009)

Mahlzeits zusammen !

Nun hab ich mir Need for Speed Shift gekauft und bekomme es einfach nicht hin meine Steuerung gescheit einzustellen!
Ich habe den Saitek P2500 Controler und hatte bisher bei keinem Rennspiel Probleme damit !
Gas und Bremse lege ich immer auf den Rechten analogstick.. lenken auf den Linken .. und da liegt das Problem .. 
Gas und bremse lassen sich wie gewohnt gut dosieren .. aber lenken ist so gut wie unmöglich!
Wenn ich den stick leicht betätige lenkt der Wagen überhaupt nicht .. wenn ich ihn dann etwas mehr bewege gibts gleich nen vollen lenkeinschlag.. auf ner langen graden zum beispiel wo ich nur etwas die richtung korrigieren will wird das damit absolut nichts.der wagen bricht aus und ich muss versuchen ihn irgendwie hektisch in die linie zu bekommen! Präzises Lenken absolut ausgeschlossen!so kann man keine Rennen gewinnen!
Den schalter auf dem Controler Digital/Analog habe ich auch mehrmals betätigt.. keine änderung!
Dann habe ich im Spiel und im Treibermenü mit der Empfindlichkeit und dem Totpunkt rumgespielt was mir aber auch keine besserung brachte!Nun weiss ich nicht weiter!

Vielleicht weiss einer von euch ne Lösung .. wäre sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Klutten (20. September 2009)

Der passende Thread wurde ja schon genannt -> dort geht es dann bitte mit dieser Frage weiter.

CLOSED


----------

